# Tabitha's Window on the World



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I have recently put sheer curtains in the family room. We seem to need a bit
more privacy this time of year when it gets dark so early and neighbors can 
see into the house. Anyway, those curtains really frustrated Tabitha, as she
loves to look out to the back yard. I didn't want to cut off my nice curtains,
so I found a solution:









There is an 18" clear acrylic ruler in the hem of the curtain and two lovely 
flowers that have alligator clips on the back are holding up the hem. Now, 
my little girl can have her Window to the World and I can have my privacy


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow great idea and i bet she lvoes it


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

That is such a great idea. My 2 lay in the sun spot that comes in our patio doors. xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

That is so cute Therese!
What a cool idea, you are such a good mummy for doing that for her too. xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How cute is that?! What a creative solution!!!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

WOW! That is so cute and creative! I never would have thought of something like that Good job!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

What an innovative and stylish solution.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

So clever and it looks lovely too!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

haha thats a good idea. looks good too x


----------



## Hunnieize (Mar 6, 2010)

ohhhh very cool pic


----------



## TreeHillChis (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow great idea and i bet she loves it. I never would have come up with anything so clever and still look eye apealing!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

That _is_ clever. Looks great


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Necessity is the mother of invention, so they say.. and you have done a great job! I know Tabitha appreciates her mom's practical and stylish solution.. Deb


----------



## PennysMom (Feb 15, 2010)

that is just TOO FREAKING cute!!! what a great idea!!!


----------



## Devzy (Mar 15, 2010)

Awww that is sweet


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwww! that is sucha great idea! hahaha ^_^ too adorable


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

So awesome!! I love it. Its adorable


----------

